# Bebleiung Bologneseangeln



## Phenom96 (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
 ich möchte mich in Rest der saison ein wenig dem Angeln mit der Bolognese-Rute zuwenden. 
Nun gibt es noch ein Paar fragen die ich gerne beantwortet hätte: 

Verwendet ihr für die Hauptbebleiung Kugel oder Olivenbleie? 

Wie teilt ihr die Bleie bei der 2 Punkt Bebleiung auf? 

So wie ich das verstanden habe ist die 2 Punkt Bebleiung dazu da, die Pose durch das Schleifen lassen des Bleies zu verlangsamen. 
Wenn ich die Pose nun komplett blockiert fischen möchte (ich hoffe der Ausdruck ist richtig) muss dann die komplette Bebleiung auf den Grund gelegt werden? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir antworten. 

mfg.: Klaas


----------



## Case (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bebleiung Bologneseangeln*



Phenom96 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Pose nun komplett blockiert fischen möchte (ich hoffe der Ausdruck ist richtig) muss dann die komplette Bebleiung auf den Grund gelegt werden?
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir antworten.
> 
> mfg.: Klaas



Dann ziehts Dir den Schwimmer unter Wasser. In der Strömung funktionert das nicht.

Case


----------



## Knispel (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bebleiung Bologneseangeln*

Für dir das mal in einer ruhigen Minute zu Gemüte :
http://www.sff.lu/index_htm_files/verbleiung_16seiten.pdf

http://www.classycatchers.de/basics-artikel-friedfisch/neue-beitragsreihe-erfolgreich-posenangeln

http://www.classycatchers.de/basics-artikel-friedfisch/erfolgreich-posenangeln-1-die-stick-pose


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bebleiung Bologneseangeln*

Hier mal einige Videos , über das angeln mit der Bolorute .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSIuBtZh3QE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1jZi5DwWpM&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PL59113994A1339A7A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxyh7Z61iUM

Und zum schluss noch ein richtig gutes Video .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AWTo36Jnro


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bebleiung Bologneseangeln*



Phenom96 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Pose nun komplett blockiert fischen möchte (ich hoffe der  Ausdruck ist richtig) muss dann die komplette Bebleiung auf den Grund  gelegt werden?






Case schrieb:


> Dann ziehts Dir den Schwimmer unter Wasser. In der Strömung funktionert das nicht.
> Case



*Einspruch* ! Und ob das funktioniert. 

Dabei is aber die Form der Pose, die Tragkraft und die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu beachten.
Am besten eignen sich Kugelposen bzw. umgekehrte Tropfen oder Lutscherposen und je nach Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wird die Tragkraft der Pose gewählt. Dit kann janz schnell mal bis 20, 25 Gramm jehen.
Zwei Drittel der Bebleiung machen eine Olive oder Torpille aus die dann auf Grund liegt und ein Drittel befindet sich als Bleischrote auf der Schnur verteilt.
Ick hab's auch mit Tropfenblei und Öse ausprobiert, hat mir aber nich so gefallen.#d
Also bei einer 15g Pose 10g Olive und 5 Gramm Klemmblei.
Beim Loten wird das Vorfach ausgehangen und nur die Tiefe zwischen Blei und Pose gelotet. Dann noch 10-15cm dazu geben.
Die Pose ragt dann in der Strömung zu ca. 1 Drittel aus dem Wasser, wat allerdings zugegeben sehr jewöhnungsbedürftig aussieht, und man wartet beim Biß auch vergeblich auf deren Untergang.|bigeyes
Bisse machen sich durch "hoppeln" auf der Stelle oder  Abzug der Pose an der Oberfläche bemerkbar (nur in janz seltenen Fällen jeht sie dabei unter).
Das Vorfach hat 'ne Länge von 50-80cm und der Anschlag beim Biss sollte nicht nach oben sondern seitlich gegen die Strömung erfolgen. Schlägt man nach oben an, ist der "Weg" zu lang und der Anhieb "verpufft" bzw. man hat viele Aussteiger.
Dit ist u.a. 'ne erstklassige Methode um in der Strömung mit  festgelegter Pose große Bleie zu fangen und ick hab die jahrelang  erfolgreich praktiziert.
Mitleidiges Grinsen ob der schwimmenden "Boje" (die Bleie stört dit nich) und Fragen wie :" Warum hast'n anjehauen ? Die Pose is doch janich unterjejangen !" von "kundigen" Zuschauern können mit einem weisen Lächeln ignoriert werden.
Anfangs wird's 'n bißchen knifflig das Verhältnis zwischen Strömung und Tragkraft der Pose rauszukriegen aber wenn Du Dir 'n paar Posen von 10 bis 25g (!) im Abstand von 5g zulegst, haste den Bogen janz schnell raus. Aber dabei immer auf das 2 Drittel, ein Drittel Verhältnis achten.
Wichtig is noch, bei größerer Enfernung zum Ufer immer schön die Schnur zwischen Rute und Pose aus dem Wasser halten.
Probier's mal aus ! Dit funktioniert garantiert ! (Komm mir jetze aber keener mit Rhein oder so |rolleyes)





Hier haste noch 'n paar Muster in 8, 12, 14, 15 und 22g 

#h


----------



## Phenom96 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bebleiung Bologneseangeln*

@schlotterschätt: 
Danke erstmal an für die gute ausführung. 

Wo auf der Schnur soll das restliche 1/3 Blei sein? 
Unter der Torpille zusammengeschoben, oder verteilt?

Danke auch an alle anderen


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bebleiung Bologneseangeln*



Phenom96 schrieb:


> Wo auf der Schnur soll das restliche 1/3 Blei sein?
> Unter der Torpille zusammengeschoben, oder verteilt?



Je nach Größe und Anzahl der Schrote gleichmäßig von der Torpille bis zur Pose verteilt (nimmt den "Bogen" aus der Schnur). 
Unter der Torpille ist 'nur 'n kleiner Wirbel mit Snap angeknotet und 'ne Gummiperle als "Aufschlagschutz" für den Knoten, bzw. nimmst Du gleich 'n Tropfenblei mit Schlauch.


----------



## Phenom96 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bebleiung Bologneseangeln*

Danke dir für die gute erklärung


----------



## Phenom96 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Bebleiung Bologneseangeln*

Hallo nochmal,
ich muss das Thema doch noch einmal Hochholen. War heute das erste mal los und es hat super geklappt, konnte in 3 Stunden 10 Fische landen. 
Habe meist in der freien Fahr gefischt. Blockiert fand ich aufgrund der Bissanzeige noch ein wenig schwer, das wird aber. 

Nun noch eine Frage: wenn ihr das Blei schleifen lasst, verwendet ihr dann eine zusammengeschobene Kette, oder verteilt ihr die Bleie auf der Schnur?


----------

